# Strange noise in my W8.



## rcny (Oct 4, 2009)

My Passat has this strange noise for a while. It doesn't happen all the time only sometimes. It sounds like a fan heating up and then dying out and heating up again, also when I turn my car off it keeps making the noise for a few seconds the key is out of the ignition.

I would like to know what this could possibly be and how much it could cost to repair, any ideas?

My car: '04 Passat W8 6 Speed 102k Miles.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

Quite possibly that the thermostat is going/gone, and the cooling fans are running on high speed..


----------



## rcny (Oct 4, 2009)

I took it to the shop it cost a lot to fix.


----------

